# fort pickens pier friday sept 9th



## behappy79 (Sep 2, 2011)

seen and caught a few sailcats there were too many people to try and balloon a bait out on my big rod little brother caught his first bull red 42inches 
i caught a ladyfish and brother tied it on real screamed he set the hook and realed in a ladyfish head again no shark to share a pic of anyone going out sunday?


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

This was caught down to the left of you guys in our spot...we were wading out chin deep though to cast into the pass. :thumbsup: A 38 incher:


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks man, my cousin (in pic above) was stoked!


----------



## behappy79 (Sep 2, 2011)

*try at added pic of bros redfish*


----------



## behappy79 (Sep 2, 2011)

*pics*

post on how to attach pics makes it very easy tyvm now i just need to remember camera evertime i go 
again anyone going sharking this sunday i would love to tag along
i have rod reel steel wire crimps hooks and 2 bonita and other croaker for bait will share and love to learn how from someone who knows


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice red!!!


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

Mike W
To be wading out chin deep - at night by the pass - you're more of a die-hard fisherman than I am


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

redfish maniac said:


> Mike W
> To be wading out chin deep - at night by the pass - you're more of a die-hard fisherman than I am


thats what i was thinkin'............ serious stones!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Mike Moore said:


> thats what i was thinkin'............ serious stones!


No joke! Not me.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

redfish maniac said:


> Mike W
> To be wading out chin deep - at night by the pass - you're more of a die-hard fisherman than I am





Mike Moore said:


> thats what i was thinkin'............ serious stones!





Caddy Yakker said:


> No joke! Not me.


Haha, thanks guys! It's honestly not that bad, especially when we time the trips along with a full moon like when we caught those big reds. Plus the LED headlamps we wear can cast some serious light! Still a mind over matter type thing though. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

Their talking about Bull SSSSSSharks not Bull Reds.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Brett said:


> Their talking about Bull SSSSSSharks not Bull Reds.:thumbsup:


Haha, yeah and judging by some of the fast runs we had that were followed by leaders snapping, some sharks were hitting our baits. :whistling:


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow - you might want to re-think wading out that far at night in that local. You do realize what is swimming "up in there" ?


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

osborne311 said:


> Wow - you might want to re-think wading out that far at night in that local. You do realize what is swimming "up in there" ?


Oh yeah, we know what's out there...we've been doing it for years. :thumbsup:


----------

